# We need this guy on the forum.. (8 string goodness)



## Pauly (Oct 19, 2006)

A UK custom shop, although I can't find his website (JC Guitars??) .. see this thread for 8-string progress:

It's for a dude in a band, hence the silly DM inlay, lolz.

http://projectguitar.ibforums.com/index.php?showtopic=25257&st=0







Potential UK 8-stringage of a non-Blackmachine kind... I'd be interested to find out more.

Edit: Right, he has a MySpace...

http://www.myspace.com/thirstygums


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks interesting for sure, we'd do well to have another luthier on the site.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 19, 2006)

Especially a UK one.

Btw check out his bass he made for himself, it's ace!

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=256832


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice things. a little ruff but nice.


----------



## noodles (Oct 19, 2006)

Why is he ruining such a beautiful guitar with that horrid inlay?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't tell what it says. :\


----------



## Nik (Oct 19, 2006)

Look at page 2:

http://projectguitar.ibforums.com/index.php?showtopic=25257&st=15

Is it just me, or does the neck look a little narrow to be an 8? Either that, or that headstock is freakin huge.

In any case,


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

Someone ask him what the hell the inlay says.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 19, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> Looks interesting for sure, we'd do well to have another luthier on the site.



One that makes guitars that don't look like crustaceans, for that seafood lover in you?


----------



## Pauly (Oct 19, 2006)

It's for a band, the band is Putrefy, hence the inlay for the dude. I think having your band name on your guitar is a dumb idea, if you split up and get in a new band.. then your guitar's gonna look silly.


----------



## msherman (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw that on TB. I guess it`s the name and logo for some band that he is making the guitar for.

Mike


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 19, 2006)

msherman said:


> I saw that on TB. I guess it`s the name and logo for some band that he is making the guitar for.
> 
> Mike



then invite him over here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> One that makes guitars that don't look like crustaceans, for that seafood lover in you?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> It's for a band, the band is Putrefy, hence the inlay for the dude. I think having your band name on your guitar is a dumb idea, if you split up and get in a new band.. then your guitar's gonna look silly.



Thanks.  I see it now.


----------



## Nik (Oct 19, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> It's for a band, the band is Putrefy, hence the inlay for the dude. I think having your band name on your guitar is a dumb idea, if you split up and get in a new band.. then your guitar's gonna look silly.



True, but it doesn't apply to this particular guitar, since nobody can read the damn inlay anyway  

The rest looks nice, though


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 19, 2006)

Your right......we need this dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pauly (Oct 24, 2006)

New stuff:



> E.T.S bridge and custom made Seymore Duncan invader 8 string pickup















> The black epoxy offsets the quite complex logo nicely. ill post pics when its done.


----------



## noodles (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful work. That inlay on that piece of art just hurts my feelings.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 24, 2006)

Drool.............


----------



## Pauly (Oct 24, 2006)

Neck doesn't look so narrow now either lol.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats a reallt heavy band, i have the CD, its really low tunning.
That guitar is really sweet, that color, YEAH!





i love that guitar!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you, like, have to pay a fee to join the Death Metal Club, and then they give you the font for your computer so you can generate your own cheesy band logo?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 25, 2006)

I like that inlay 

but... this is coming from a guy whos last band logo looked like this:


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 25, 2006)

Is that Omichron?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 25, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Is that Omichron?


----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2006)

So near 1000 posts.. I just HAVE to tell everyone!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey you guys found My Budy!! I was just about to show off his work

I'll see if he would like to come over hear


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 25, 2006)

the logo it self isent that nice, but the workmanship of doing it into an inlay is really nice work. 

I didn't know that duncan did 8string pickups.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 25, 2006)

I seem to remember LGM offering them in their LevIIIathans if you didn't want the single EMG pup, you could have 2 SD's (one in the neck as they weren't as wide as the EMG and could fit there).


----------



## skinhead (Oct 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Do you, like, have to pay a fee to join the Death Metal Club, and then they give you the font for your computer so you can generate your own cheesy band logo?



WTF?!
xD.

Hey i like Putrefy logo.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2006)

I've talked to him and he's having trouble registering, so hopefully you'll see him on the boards real soon!


----------



## Nik (Oct 26, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I've talked to him and he's having trouble registering, so hopefully you'll see him on the boards real soon!



Sevenstring.org turning into... myspace???






Looking forward to it.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 27, 2006)

Ha, well.. we need more of this before we go down that path:


----------



## skinhead (Oct 27, 2006)

That inaly its really nice.
I talked with their drummer, they are tunning A, when the use the 8 string guitar they are going to tune G. Really heavy for a grindcore band, to bassy. i have to listen the new CD and hear how it sounds.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 30, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


>



WOW... that looks amazing.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 30, 2006)

I've heard of Putrefy and that guitar is pretty nice but I don't know about the inlay. It looks cool for him because he's in the band like how Dino has "Asesino" on his fretboard but for everyone else who'd own it, I think it would look even better without the inlay I think.


----------



## skinhead (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, he said me that he's registered now, he can't some days ago.

That works its going to be killer, i talked with connor some things about the guitar, cool person.

connor it's putrefy's guitar player BTW


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

There's a hell of a lot of filler around that inlay  I wouldn't be impressed if that was my guitar.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 15, 2006)

Seriously, can anyone tell me how much that dude charges for building an 8-string?


----------



## Pauly (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> There's a hell of a lot of filler around that inlay  I wouldn't be impressed if that was my guitar.





It's not a horrible job, but if you look at it, there really is a fuckload of filler.


----------



## Seedawakener (Nov 15, 2006)

Isnt it possible to put another 2-3 frets on there? I mean, Is there anything negative at all about that?


----------



## Adam (Nov 15, 2006)

Pauly said:


>



it almost looks like a 7's neck


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> It's not a horrible job, but if you look at it, there really is a fuckload of filler.


 
 I appreciate that it's a complex inlay and I have seen worse, but I'd still expect a better job on any guitar I was having built.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 15, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> Isnt it possible to put another 2-3 frets on there? I mean, Is there anything negative at all about that?



See the truss-rod thingy poking out the bottom?


----------



## skinhead (Nov 16, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> Seriously, can anyone tell me how much that dude charges for building an 8-string?



Yeah:

Like this guitar it's about:

"[18:20:59] Jamie - Prin: what specs, what pickups, what woods,
e.t.ce.t.c
[18:21:39] +.?????.Dino: = wood, emg45dc
[18:22:00] Jamie - Prin: right
[18:22:02] +.?????.Dino: and really fUcking good bridge and tuners
[18:22:41] Jamie - Prin: that will be *1300 U.K. POUNDS*
[18:22:47] Jamie - Prin: ROUGHLY
[18:22:55] +.?????.Dino: dollars?
[18:23:07] Jamie - Prin: *2500 dollars*"

That's what we talk about the prices, but all depends, on the wood prices and different things.

here's his mail if you want to get a custom guitar or talk something:
[email protected]


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 16, 2006)

^ Hey, thanks, dude. I know the numbers are all ball park, but at least I have something to go by,thanks!


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, the inlay turned out great, even though there is some filler goin on there. 

This dude's a pretty good luthier. If one day on the distant future I get some custom work done (fat chance), I'll deffinently talk to him or someone else on here.


----------



## msherman (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is the thread about it over on TB. Gives a little more info on it.

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270161


----------



## skinhead (Nov 17, 2006)

That guitars it's nice!

I will ask for some more photos to jamie.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

That headstock inlay's pretty dodgy too. I'm starting to think this guy just can't do inlays.


----------



## msherman (Dec 6, 2006)

Everyone has to start somewhere. Doing complex inlays does take a certain amount of skill and the correct tools to pull it off clean. From the TB thread, he stated that Antonio Tsai cut the F/B inlay for him and the builder installed it.
He did state that he did the Headstock logo himself.

My educated guess is that he didn`t have a 1/32 downward cut spiral bit to rout for those sharp points on the inlay. Wenge is also very hard on these bits and will break a 1/32 bit due to heat and it would take some skill to do that rout. A experienced inlay artist would use a 1/8 bit to do most of the bull work, and smaller bits for the tight areas and sharp points.

So don`t be too hard on the guy. I`m sure he did the best he could with the tools he had to work with.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

I appreciate that everyone has to start somewhere, but if I was the guy paying for that guitar I wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## msherman (Dec 6, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I appreciate that everyone has to start somewhere, but if I was the guy paying for that guitar I wouldn't be impressed.




I see your point of view.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2006)

My buddy Ron Thorn is THE best inlay artist alive (well, aside from his Pops who does a LOT of his inlay work now!) IMO. He does inlay work for the ESP, Ibanez, Fender, Warrior, Schecter etc. Custom Shops... they always kick ass! Check out some of the guitars where he has done the crazy inlay and tell me if you see ANY filler, I guarantee you won't! Check out #003 "The Parrot" in the gallery @ www.thornguitars.com , I check the gallery every couple days just because I'm anxious about mine!  I agree with what was said by both of you. It IS very hard to pull off a nice inlay without using a lot of filler and have it come out looking great, however if you are paying that much for a product I wouldn't expect something like that either! The guitar itself looks cool though!


----------



## Pauly (Dec 6, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I appreciate that everyone has to start somewhere, but if I was the guy paying for that guitar I wouldn't be impressed.



I don't think he is paying, I seem to recall it being 'for a friend' sort of deal.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

That's not so bad then, I just hope he improves his inlay skills before he makes guitars for paying customers.


----------



## msherman (Dec 6, 2006)

No fillers here


----------



## skinhead (Dec 7, 2006)

Man jason it's going to pay the guitar, maybe the inlay it's sloppy or worng, but it's not an easy step the inlay doing, so support jamie, didn't bring him down.

IMO the guitar it's killer, but i see that the pickup hole it's not in the middle, or maybe the photo it's taken on another angle.

My 8 will be = that one, but with a "MeizoR" inlay or something like that.

I like the color, and with the satinated finish, OMG, killer!


----------



## Pauly (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Jan 18, 2007)

Pauly said:


>




ooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo !


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 18, 2007)

msherman said:


> From the TB thread, he stated that Antonio Tsai cut the F/B inlay for him and the builder installed it.



Holy crap, there's an actual Antonio Tsai? I thought it was a asian-sounding name they slapped on hongkong guitars that they put stickers on to make them sound exotic!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks like Carvin had baby with Conklin .  LOL 

I'M in love once more ,,,het guy's this is truly PORN for guitarist !!!! lol

yes do invite him over here I'm certain lot's of questions await him ..thank's for the awsome pic's.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 19, 2007)

Pauly said:


>



OH nice!

That finish it's amazing, i know how it's going to be mine


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jan 19, 2007)

Just FYI thats my Bridge on the axe , just incase any one wounders why it looks off its only on there to give an idea of the finished guitar, hes still waiting for his bridge from ETS


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2007)

Is that an Invader 8-string pickup?


----------



## Durero (Jan 19, 2007)

msherman said:


> No fillers here


Showoff! 
j/k - boy it's makes a difference when you've got a few years experience eh?!


----------



## msherman (Jan 19, 2007)

Durero said:


> Showoff!
> j/k - boy it's makes a difference when you've got a few years experience eh?!



I`ve cut more inlays lately than I care to. Like today, cutting for hours!
My hat goes off to full time inlay artists


----------



## Pauly (Feb 6, 2007)

Finished. (Where's his high E though?!)


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

It's actually a 7 string now!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 6, 2007)

If so that gets instead LAME points from me, why bother having a fucking 8 string neck if you're not gonna have 8 strings?!?!?!


----------



## StevieHimself (Feb 6, 2007)

noodles said:


> Why is he ruining such a beautiful guitar with that horrid inlay?



Because it's common practice to shoot one's self in the foot whenever possible.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe the high e string broke right before he was going to take the pictures (or he ran out of strings?) and just didn't realize it? I agree, that's kind of weird to take pictures of a newly finished guitar that has been in progress so long and not have all 8 strings on it!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 6, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Is that an Invader 8-string pickup?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Nik (Feb 6, 2007)

That's seriously hot


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 7, 2007)

In the full shots the green burst looks awesome. However if you're going to get finished pictures of a guitar make sure it's got all it's strings on it and make sure they're all neatly wound round the tuners and trimmed off. Right now it looks like he got the "special" kid next door to string it.

Also, there's a lot of clear coat defects. In the headstock pic there's a rough finish where the headstock meets the board, and by the low F#, low E and high E tuners.







In the body front pic it's rough on the lower horn and where the fretboard meets the lower horn.


----------



## goth_fiend (Feb 7, 2007)

also look at the binding on the fretboard, it would be MUCH nicer if it was beveled, pickup route seems pretty large to me as well, looks pretty nice, but I sure as hell wouldnt pay for it/


----------



## Hexer (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, the top and burst look really awesome in the body-pic 

not perfect maybe but still looks pretty damn good to me. I'd like to try it


----------



## msherman (Feb 7, 2007)

Guy`s, this was his first or second guitar he has made, so cut him some slack.
He said on TB that the E string broke as he was playing it before he took the pics.

All in all, not bad for a first or second attempt


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't be cutting him slack at all on this as he actually received money for it. I know that Connor Brown (the guy who asked him to build it) says all is well, but if you're going to sell a guitar to someone, defects and mistakes should not be easily detected, if at all.

The finish was done by an automotive painter. 

Check out the entire build thread on Project Guitar to learn everything about it and yes, it's an 8 string Invader.

All criticisms aside, I really dig on this guitar. It looks great, probably plays great and the guy defied all the critics with his design and created something that someone is really going to enjoy.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 7, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> I wouldn't be cutting him slack at all on this as he actually received money for it. I know that Connor Brown (the guy who asked him to build it) says all is well, but if you're going to sell a guitar to someone, defects and mistakes should not be easily detected, if at all.



true, but the guy who got it knew beforehand that the guy building it is pretty much a beginner and that it probably wont be all out perfect I would guess. so he probably is fine with that


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2007)

The paint choice on the guitar is sweet though, defects or not!  Natural to greenburst = killer.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 11, 2007)

Pauly said:


> It's for a band, the band is Putrefy, hence the inlay for the dude. I think having your band name on your guitar is a dumb idea, if you split up and get in a new band.. then your guitar's gonna look silly.



It might be a nice reminder of good times. You can always looks and say, "Yep. That was me. I was there."



msherman said:


> Guy`s, this was his first or second guitar he has made, so cut him some slack.
> He said on TB that the E string broke as he was playing it before he took the pics.
> 
> All in all, not bad for a first or second attempt



Yeah, it's nice. But I would totally have a high A on there. I guess with the scale length that's not practical.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the guitar it's hot. But i don't like where the right arm rests.

IMHO the guitar it's not perfect, but it's near, really near. I like the greenburst (OMG i love that color), and all the black hardware looks awsome.

It's going to be tuned in G, that said me Connor.

BTW if i where him, i will cut those rests of string and put the high E, it looks more "presentable".


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY (Aug 6, 2007)

hello,
im connor the proud owner of this beast, forgive me, i actually forgot to come visit here after registering. having had some time to play the guitar, its an absolute behemoth of a guitar, its actually tuned E A D G C F A D, manic low tuning, at present it has not become part of our live set as im still getting aquainted and more so comfortable with the guitar. as some of you know the jump from 6 to 7 can be daunting but no where near to what 7 to 8 is. the tuning, right now i dont use an outright blast on the low tuning, i more so use it for harmonizing the Atuned bass, which sits beautifully between the guitar in A and bass also in the A, understand that when i am playing, i play my normal chords but just barre where i can on the on the low e.g. if barring a 5th chord on the A and D strings i would also include the lowE to give much more monstrous tone. sound lovely by the way. granted there are slight and by that i mean very slight blemishes on the guitar but to me very unnoticeable and built by a dear friend of mine who is talented as a mutherfucker who as on other forums literally read a book and started building. thats talent in my eyes, so i wanted a piece of his work and i am more than happy with the product. contact him at MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/thirstygums

cheers
any questions, please ask
oh yeah and i may as well take the opportunity to promote our new forthcoming split cd with vomitous rectum and basphitized available on grind ethic records GRINDETHIC RECORDS and www.grotesquemusic.com!!!
check out a taster from it "Cranium smashing Bruatlity - mutilated slutfuck part2" @ MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/putrefy05

connor putrefy
Putrefy - Cranium Smashing Brutality


----------



## sakeido (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats a sweet guitar fo sho


----------



## ledzep4eva (Aug 7, 2007)

What a tasteful and subtle band...



goth_fiend said:


> also look at the binding on the fretboard, it would be MUCH nicer if it was beveled, pickup route seems pretty large to me as well, looks pretty nice, but I sure as hell wouldnt pay for it/



Ditto. I hate the 'not-quite RG' shape as well.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY (Aug 7, 2007)

well myself and jaime did design it, i wanted it like an RG as i been playin them for years so comments on the shape are not valid here. oh and the not quitenessabout it is the fact that the top horn is elongated to act asacounter balanceto the 30" scaleneck, if it wasnt like this you could be rest assured it would be bouncing off the ground in no time!! i aint into wanky shaped guitars, as for bevelling the binding, this was asked, i declined. the pickup route is big, because how many of you have seen a 6 string invader or even 7? pretty big huh? well the 8s fuckin massive and sits out around bottom. so in conclusion, all that u seen in the guitar, i asked for. its a custom build to my spec so truth be told gents, aint really interested in the size of the pickup cavity et al. its my guitar, my baby! so love it or hate it, its about the playin man! and sure you can save yourself some money sure and go buy yourself something somewhat more "regular". oh and thanks to all that dig it!!! for those interested in jaimes work go to MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/thirstygums


----------



## skinhead (Aug 7, 2007)

Connor,putrefy it's getting better with the days!


----------



## Randy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to continue bumping an old thread but....



goth_fiend said:


> also look at the binding on the fretboard, it would be MUCH nicer if it was beveled, pickup route seems pretty large to me as well, looks pretty nice, but I sure as hell wouldnt pay for it/













This is one of the most famous 8 string guitars I can think of, and I know a few people who'd climb on top of each other to have it; and they're ugly as fwark, ESPECIALLY compared to Thirsty's/Connor's piece.  

With the exception of the "obvious" flaws, every dig I've read in here was pretty much pertaining to individual tastes.


----------



## CONNORPUTREFY (Aug 7, 2007)

hahaha, initially mine werent gonna be too far of that design, i still think the nevborn is cool though


----------

